# JavaDoc Kommentare



## MiMa (28. Dez 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe hier ein Beispiel in dem ich das JavaDock kennen lernen möchte.


```
/** 
 * Berechnung der Summe
 * 
 * @author Michael
 * @date 28.12.2012
 * @version 1.00
 * 
 */

package kapitel03;

public class Berechnung
{
    public static void main(String[] args)
    {
        // int summe;
        // summe = 5+9;
        
        int summe = 5+9;
        
        System.out.println("Das Ergebis ist: " + summe);
    }
}
```

Nachdem ich das JavaDoc generiert habe, kann ich aber nirgendwo den Author, das Datum und die Version finden?

Ist an den Kommentarzeilen etwas falsch?

Danke

Michael


----------



## Marcinek (28. Dez 2012)

JavaDoc kommentare müssen direkt vor dem Elemnt stehen, das beschreiben werden soll.

In deinem Fall nach 
	
	
	
	





```
package
```
 und vor 
	
	
	
	





```
public class Berechnung
```


----------



## MiMa (28. Dez 2012)

Da es der Programmkopf ist hatte ich gedacht, das der Kommentar ganz nach oben kommt!?

Habe den Kommentar jetzt an der richtigen Stelle eingesetzt, aber Datum, Author und Version kann ich in dem generierten JavaDoc trotzdem nicht finden ?

@date habe ich mal entfernt, weil es einen Fehler erzeugte.

Mi


----------



## Marcinek (28. Dez 2012)

Lade mal dein JavaDoc hoch.


----------



## MiMa (28. Dez 2012)

anbei das gezippte Javadoc aus Netbeans 7.2 und Java 7 vom Mac

Mi


----------



## dhalsim (28. Dez 2012)

MiMa hat gesagt.:


> Habe den Kommentar jetzt an der richtigen Stelle eingesetzt, aber Datum, Author und Version kann ich in dem generierten JavaDoc trotzdem nicht finden ?


Dann lies einfach noch mal nach, welche Kommandozeilenparameter *javadoc* besitzt und welche Annotationen standardmäßig ignoriert werden.


----------



## MiMa (28. Dez 2012)

Die erste Zeile wird als Kurzbeschreibung verwendet und weitere Kommentare können mit Tags versehen werden, die mit einem @ eingeläutet werden.

Author, Version können in Klassen und Interface einmal pro Klasse oder Interface definiert werden.
Wozu wird die Möglichkeit angeboten wenn man diese in der Dokumentation dann nicht sehen kann ??

Oder habe ich da etwas missverstanden ?

Mi


----------



## Marcinek (28. Dez 2012)

Also ich habe javadoc gerade mit maven generiert, da werden die Autoren angezeigt.

Bei dem normalen javadoc von Java scheinbar nicht. Da muss man das erst einblenden lassen.


----------



## MiMa (28. Dez 2012)

Ich nehme das mal so hin aber befriedigen tut mich das nicht so.

Von Maven habe ich hin und wieder mal etwas gehört, habe aber nie verstanden was das ist und wie man es nutzen kann. ???:L

Naja weiss denn jemand wie man diese Optionen in Netbeans einschalten kann ?

Mi


----------



## Marcinek (28. Dez 2012)

Das habe ich bei googel gefunden.

java - NetBeans not generating @author and @version of javaDoc? - Stack Overflow

Selber kann ich das nicht ausprobieren, da ich javadoc generell nur in der IDE gebrauche und nicht generiere. Und ich nutze kein Netbeans.


----------



## dhalsim (28. Dez 2012)

MiMa hat gesagt.:


> Oder habe ich da etwas missverstanden ?



Ja, nämlich dass bestimmte Meta-Informationen zwar intern verwendet werden, es aber trotzdem sinnvoll sein kann, diese *nicht* in eine öffentliche API-Dokumentation zu übernehmen.

Aber wie bereits gesagt, lies dir erst mal das notwendige Grundwissen über JavaDoc an, bevor wir anfangen über Sinn und Unsinn bestimmter Konventionen und JavaDoc-Annotationen zu plaudern.


----------



## Akeshihiro (28. Dez 2012)

Author und Version werden im default-Verhalten ignoriert, du musst javadoc schon sagen, dass es die mit einbeziehen soll.

Beispiel: 
	
	
	
	





```
javadoc -author -version -use -d doc -sourcepath src -encoding UTF8 kapitel103
```

Eclipse fügt den Author und die Version übrigens auch sofort mit ein, sofern man die Hacken nicht rausnimmt


----------



## MiMa (28. Dez 2012)

Ok, vielen Dank.

Also in Netbeans habe ich die entsprechenden Stellen gefunden und aktiviert und siehe da es klappte jetzt auch mit dem Author und der Versionsnummer.

Warum man in öffentlichen APIs den Authorename und Version nicht anzeigen sollte ???:L, aber vielleicht kommt das noch im Kurs an entsprechnder Stelle.

Soweit halte ich das mal im Hinterkopf.

Zumindest habe ich jetzt wieder etwas neues zum Thema Kommentare mit Tags etwas gelernt und auch gesehen, wie es funktioniert.

Nochmals Danke  

Mi


----------

